# Lenovo G50-70 7110 experience



## Dheerendra Binwal (Jun 12, 2015)

*I bought Lenovo G50-70 7110 without any research.* Now i found out that AMD graphic in this laptop is of no use. Even the Intel HD 4400 Graphic is better than that. So if you are buying it for normal use then ok, but don't buy it because of AMD graphic. Better to go for laptop without dedicated graphic.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 12, 2015)

What happened with you?


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Jun 12, 2015)

Yeah what happened,?
If I read that correctly. Are you having problem with graphics chip?

Actually, dedicated graphics in laptop always decrease the life with higher heat production and more power consumption. Result is that your laptop wears out much before it's actual life.

I learned it the hard way. I bought an acer and the other one was compaq. Both of them had dedicated graphics. The amd one was hd3450. And it was a part of the motherboard itself. Guess what, my whole motherboard had to be replaced as the graphics chip replacement didnt work. The whole laptop had to be sold at scrap. 

The 3rd one is Sony with intel i3. And never had a single problem. The heat never goes above 60^C even on load. It's working fine for the last 3yrs. Laptops are expensive gaming machines. If you have money its fine. If you need a reliable productivity laptop then always go for intel integrated graphics.

Although, I am amazed that even now these graphics problem have not been sorted out.


----------



## kkn13 (Jun 12, 2015)

^^not true
thats generalising
HD4000 heats up even more than my 7730m on my Dell 7520 
I was using old Dell drivers which came with the laptop when I bought it 
For a month I played games etc without realising my AMD card was inactive because of buggy drivers
till I realized that I thought I made a mistake buying it because of the heat and poor performance
then one day I discovered the cause etc and when I installed Leshcats drivers,all those issues went away
I think thats what happened to you,you must have never used the amd card which is why the mobo died because you were only using the intel integrated gpu

also good luck gaming on an intel card,itll not only give you poor performance,itll also heat up like crazy 

try leshcat or AMD official drivers if you still have an amd gpu system


also even if the dedicated gpu dies,you can still use the laptop on the intel card and it wont give any issues,my vaio has a dead Nvidia gpu,no issues at all

- - - Updated - - -



Dheerendra Binwal said:


> I bought Lenovo G50-70 7110 without any research. Now i found out that AMD graphic in this laptop is of no use. Even the Intel HD 4400 Graphic is better than that. So if you are buying it for normal use then ok, but don't buy it because of AMD graphic. Better to go for laptop without dedicated graphic.



specs?


----------



## Dheerendra Binwal (Jun 12, 2015)

My Laptop is working fine. Its just that i am not happy with it. I am using Original AMD drivers and my both Graphic chips are working. It's Switchable Graphic. I play Ghost Recon Phantoms with it in low setting and its works fine. It's just that i bought this without knowledge and now am regretting it. Graphic chip means i paid extra for that in laptop but it's not worth it.

I bought this laptop because it have 2GB dedicated Graphic. Now when i googled about my graphic chip, I found out that it sucks. I did compare my *AMD (Radeon R5 230M)* graphic chip with *Intel HD 4400*, I found that Intel one is better in performance than that. You can see in this link.
AMD Radeon R5 230 MSI 2GB Edition compare HD Graphics 4400 Mobile GPU

Specs of my Laptop:-
Intel i3 4110U 1.7GHz
1TB HDD
2GB RAM
2GB AMD Radeon R5 230M

And guys if you can help me with *RAM Upgrade* then reply on this threads:-
RAM Upgrade Advice for Lenovo G50-70 Laptop


----------



## sksundram (Jun 12, 2015)

Totally agree with kkn13.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 12, 2015)

Dheerendra Binwal said:


> My Laptop is working fine. Its just that i am not happy with it. I am using Original AMD drivers and my both Graphic chips are working. It's Switchable Graphic. I play Ghost Recon Phantoms with it in low setting and its works fine. It's just that i bought this without knowledge and now am regretting it. Graphic chip means i paid extra for that in laptop but it's not worth it.
> 
> I bought this laptop because it have 2GB dedicated Graphic. Now when i googled about my graphic chip, I found out that it sucks. I did compare my *AMD (Radeon R5 230M)* graphic chip with *Intel HD 4400*, I found that Intel one is better in performance than that. You can see in this link.
> AMD Radeon R5 230 MSI 2GB Edition compare HD Graphics 4400 Mobile GPU
> ...



What else do you expect with that 250M? Its your fault that you didn't research, not the laptop manufacturer's fault. Just because you were stupid enough doesn't mean no one should buy this laptop (as suggested in thread title). Its still a good laptop for someone who wants a very basic laptop, say, for a school buy.

Research before purchase, don;t cry later and don't misguide them.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 12, 2015)

*​*Were you expecting it to run crysis 3 at ultra on 4k resolution?


----------



## Dheerendra Binwal (Jun 12, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> What else do you expect with that 250M? Its your fault that you didn't research, not the laptop manufacturer's fault. Just because you were stupid enough doesn't mean no one should buy this laptop (as suggested in thread title). Its still a good laptop for someone who wants a very basic laptop, say, for a school buy.
> 
> Research before purchase, don;t cry later and don't misguide them.





 
Its not good laptop for school buy also. For school buy they can get basic laptop in lesser price than this. Only Intel HD 4400 is enough for that purpose. People buy Graphic for better performance I guess. So in that manner is not good laptop to buy. So technically am not misguiding anyone, I think am giving them a good advice. 

And yeah by your talks you seems like expert in these things, so help me with this thread :-
RAM Upgrade Advice for Lenovo G50-70


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 12, 2015)

^ I'm having an even lower config but its good enough for normal use and so is G50-70. People buy a laptop with dGPU for graphic intensive applications like games. 

Noobs buy any laptop thinking it'll max out any game at standard resolution just because it has 2 GB Graphics card. 

Good advice would've been, "If you want to play games, either assemble a desktop with 750 Ti or increase budget to get a laptop with 960m"

- - - Updated - - -

And its R5 M230.

230M is an entirely different gpu.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 13, 2015)

the mistake you have done is that you did not research. secondly, dont expect a basic laptop to play high end games at higher resolution. you should spend extra money and then you will not be disappointed. those laptops are just fine for any normal activities and are not gaming oriented.
also as far as i think, the r5 230m is slightly better than intel hd 4400.


----------



## kkn13 (Jun 13, 2015)

Dheerendra Binwal said:


> My Laptop is working fine. Its just that i am not happy with it. I am using Original AMD drivers and my both Graphic chips are working. It's Switchable Graphic. I play Ghost Recon Phantoms with it in low setting and its works fine. It's just that i bought this without knowledge and now am regretting it. Graphic chip means i paid extra for that in laptop but it's not worth it.
> 
> I bought this laptop because it have 2GB dedicated Graphic. Now when i googled about my graphic chip, I found out that it sucks. I did compare my *AMD (Radeon R5 230M)* graphic chip with *Intel HD 4400*, I found that Intel one is better in performance than that. You can see in this link.
> AMD Radeon R5 230 MSI 2GB Edition compare HD Graphics 4400 Mobile GPU
> ...



umm dude im gonna have to correct you

even though HD4400 is better,it uses a shared ram system so say you have 4gb of ram in your system, when you play games on the HD4400,itll use up 2gb of the 4gb ram and only 2gb of ram will be available for the game

whereas on the Amd card,itll have dedicated vram of say around 1gb(im guessing), it wont affect your system ram at all
so youll have 4gb of ram available to play the game AND 1gb dedicated Video ram so better performance

dont go by benchmarks,go by actual performance
even though HD4400 is better on paper,its usage means giving up ram which is actually worse performance and overheating than on the AMD

- - - Updated - - -

also the link you posted has the desktop version of the card not M series

*www.notebookcheck.net/AMD-Radeon-R5-M230.108655.0.html

see this for games which will run well(keep scrolling down)
pretty ok for a low end card

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> ^ I'm having an even lower config but its good enough for normal use and so is G50-70. People buy a laptop with dGPU for graphic intensive applications like games.
> 
> Noobs buy any laptop thinking it'll max out any game at standard resolution just because it has 2 GB Graphics card.
> 
> ...



Exactly!!!pretty much sums it up

- - - Updated - - -



rijinpk1 said:


> the mistake you have done is that you did not research. secondly, dont expect a basic laptop to play high end games at higher resolution. you should spend extra money and then you will not be disappointed. those laptops are just fine for any normal activities and are not gaming oriented.
> also as far as i think, the r5 230m is slightly better than intel hd 4400.



its miles better in real world because HD4400 will eat up the system ram as its a shared memory system whereas AMD has dedicated vram

if it was a laptop with HD4600 and 16gb ram ,it would have still been plausible to say the intel card is more powerful


----------



## Dheerendra Binwal (Jun 13, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^ I'm having an even lower config but its good enough for normal use and so is G50-70. People buy a laptop with dGPU for graphic intensive applications like games.
> 
> Noobs buy any laptop thinking it'll max out any game at standard resolution just because it has 2 GB Graphics card.
> 
> ...



 no dude am not planning to play crisis 3 in 4k resolution. You are right, but i didn't find this laptop very good. For normal use we can go for other configuration also. I bought it with DOS, so my mistake that I paid for this GPU. It's my experience. Maybe someone will find it useful and someone will not. It's just that if someone is throwing money for this laptop better to increase little bit budget n buy laptop with good GPU. It cost me 32,300. So with DOS, in this range they can find good laptop. 
P.S. - Am not saying better or best GPU in in this price range. 

- - - Updated - - -



rijinpk1 said:


> the mistake you have done is that you did not research. secondly, dont expect a basic laptop to play high end games at higher resolution. you should spend extra money and then you will not be disappointed. those laptops are just fine for any normal activities and are not gaming oriented.
> also as far as i think, the r5 230m is slightly better than intel hd 4400.



Yup its a big mistake and my expectation with this laptop are very low. 
Yeah am gonna go for desktop now, where i can choose everything myself after so much of research. 

- - - Updated - - -



kkn13 said:


> umm dude im gonna have to correct you
> 
> even though HD4400 is better,it uses a shared ram system so say you have 4gb of ram in your system, when you play games on the HD4400,itll use up 2gb of the 4gb ram and only 2gb of ram will be available for the game
> 
> ...



Thanku for looking into it. Your info is much help. I had no knowledge about GPU and all before so that's why i bought this. But now I feel bad when am not able to play games in Medium Setting also. Right now I play *Ghost Recon Phantoms* in very low setting. I am planning to assemble a desktop after some research.
Still I will not recommend this Laptop to anyone whose budget is around 30,000-35,000.


----------



## kkn13 (Jun 13, 2015)

Dheerendra Binwal said:


> no dude am not planning to play crisis 3 in 4k resolution. You are right, but i didn't find this laptop very good. For normal use we can go for other configuration also. I bought it with DOS, so my mistake that I paid for this GPU. It's my experience. Maybe someone will find it useful and someone will not. It's just that if someone is throwing money for this laptop better to increase little bit budget n buy laptop with good GPU. It cost me 32,300. So with DOS, in this range they can find good laptop.
> P.S. - Am not saying better or best GPU in in this price range.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



its alright,everyone goofs up and makes a tech blunder at some point in their lives
If it helps,I suggest using Leshcats 14.4 drivers and Razer Game Booster,might help performance by atleast 5-7fps imho
thats what my friend does with his G500s


----------



## Dheerendra Binwal (Jun 13, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> its alright,everyone goofs up and makes a tech blunder at some point in their lives
> If it helps,I suggest using Leshcats 14.4 drivers and Razer Game Booster,might help performance by atleast 5-7fps imho
> thats what my friend does with his G500s



Okay thank you help. I will use these to increase fps.


----------

